
Buy Parse - gerrys0
http://www.buyparse.com/
======
smt88
It would make more sense to start a company based on Parse's open-sourced
code. If this guy has money and friends with money, they should do that.

------
benwilber0
what a terrible webpage. had to download 1.9MB of garbage just so some guy
could say he wants to buy parse and have a link to his linkedin.

